# Lighting, video and audio control



## bigtim (Jul 6, 2013)

As a small community theatre guy, I don't have access to lots of the toys some of my fellow CB folks have, but we have been working (and spending $$) to increase our inventory and production values of my 200 seat venue. Recent purchases are: (2) I-Cues, an Apollo Right Arm, scrollers, (2) Mac 250 Kryptons, a projector and Arkaos MediaMaster software. In our upcoming musical production, we're using all of these devices, along with conventionals and LEDs, which is exciting for our patrons, but challenging for this old man. What has been easy in the design process is using my BlueLite lighting software to control all of it, reliably and inexpensively. And I've discovered that by using Arkaos, I'm also able to control all of my audio cues (by converting mp3's to MPEG-2s), along with video projections, with BlueLite. This means I only need one operator in the booth to handle everything - a real plus in the world of volunteers. I'm sure there are other lighting software packages or stand alone boards that do all of this. What have your experiences been?


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 6, 2013)

At Blackfriars Theatre (126 seats) in Rochester, NY we use Cue Player software to control and run a one person show (lighting, sound, and video).


----------



## Amiers (Jul 6, 2013)

I use Venue Magic for my lights video and audio. It definitely makes things easier, when I just have to hit 1 button and my video and light cues roll and fire at the same time. Along with getting all my practicals that used to be manual switches tied into the programming.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm something of a QLab fanatic myself. QLab natively runs audio and projection cues, and can trigger lighting by means of MSC (MIDI Show Control), OSC (Open Sound Control), or custom scripting.


----------



## 65535 (Jul 8, 2013)

QLab has been great to our venue, decent pricing structure, lots of capability and the new version 3 is even better.


----------

